

Good enough is better than perfection - Lucy Kellaway on Jiro's sushi - juanre
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/faa9c9f0-f83d-11e1-bec8-00144feabdc0.html

======
msie
Can't read it unless you are a registered user.

